# How to tell if goat is bred



## Killer_goat (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok here we go...keeping track here, dumb question #2. From the FNG.

how do you tell if a goat has been bred (other than the obvious big pregnant belly or a kid hanging halfway out  )
I knowsome of you can tell by just looking at the does no no place so here is a pic of a doe that has been in with a buck for about 2 months. I have witnessed him trying to breed her for the past few weeks but she runs from him and is totally not interested. Could it be she is already bred and the buck is just a horn dog or could she be not bred and coming into season? Any help from those that have experience with this (pretty much everyone but me  ) is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Bump*

She could go either way IMHO. 
Take another picture in about a month and compare. If she starts to look a little more "loose" back there, she should be bred.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm not sure, one or the other. How often are you noticing him breed her?


----------



## Killer_goat (Jul 11, 2013)

He tries to breed her but she runs away, a little while later she comes over and wags her tail and rubs up against something close to the buck. He starts flapping his tongue at her and making noises but when he tries to do the deed she starts complaining and runs off. Sometimes he chases her with his head down and grunts, sometimes he just gives up and lays down. This has been going on during the first week we had them then stopped for a couple weeks now theyre back at it again. Havent actually seen a breeding. Just lots of teasing.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Ah, she sounds like she is in heat. This time of year, many breedings take place at night. I would say she didn't get bred the first time and is coming back into heat.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

She looks too moist and pink for me to think bred. I agree, sounds like she is in heat. I would also in-hand breed her to make sure the deed has been done.


----------



## Killer_goat (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok, still learning and if anyone besides me is keeping track here comes dumb question #3. 
What does in hand breed mean?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Hand breeding means keeping your buck separate from your does. You watch for when she starts looking like she is coming into heat and put her in with the buck. Keep an eye out for breeding, remove the doe, watch and see if she comes back into heat a few weeks later...repeat until no more heats seen.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

To me, in hand means going in with the couple and literally holding her and watching them. Lol after you're done holding let them be together the rest of the heat.


----------

